# Pinaparamdam ?



## HD148478

Hello, someone wrote me this sentence, and I cannot understand its meaning because of the bold word:

Maraming salamat kasi *pinaparamdam* mo na malapit ka lang sakin.

I wrote "pinaparamdam" in a translator but I don't get anything, it doesn't translate that word.

A general meaning of the sentence would help me too.

Thank you very much =)


----------



## confusednikki=)

My translation: 
Maraming salamat kasi *pinaparamdam* mo na malapit ka lang sakin.

*Thank you for making me feel that you're close to me.*

pinaparamdam- the root word is  "ramdam"  which means "feel"

pakiramdam - "feeling"

I'm not feeling well. -  "Hindi maganda ang pakiramdam ko."

That is my own translation i hope this helps.


----------



## HD148478

Thank you very much I really appreciate your help =)


----------

